# HIs he ready to mate?



## CrystalCeke (Jun 3, 2008)

So my betta is making a lot of bubbles...Is he ready to mate? he moves all around and is very acctive he even knows when iam going to feed him..should i get him a girl? I feel like his all alone...but i've heard that the girls eat the boys or they kill each other...what should i do?


----------



## bettaboy (May 22, 2008)

No, bubbles mean he is content. he is not ready to mate ever. Unless your ready to mate him... like, you have 100s of jars, a big tank... etc.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Mating is *quite* a process and it is not to be undertaken lightly, I'd advise doing a lot of research before you even begin to consider it. He will certainly remain perfectly happy without a female and the bubble nests are a sign of health for the most part, so congrats, and keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

do not get him a girl. most of the time they will beat on each other (male beats up female or female beats up male) breeding is a complicated process that requires alot of research and is more than just drop to bettas in the same tank.


----------

